# Mavic Helium 26 hole rim



## Christopher (27 Jun 2013)

Had a minor stack last night. No real harm done but have ruined the rim on my lovely Mavic Helium front wheel. I can't find anywhere that sells rims in 26 hole drillings (thanks Mavic!) so if anyone has a spare 26 hole rim that isn't too worn I am willing to pay a good price for it, as the hub is useless otherwise.


----------



## boybiker (27 Jun 2013)

Can your current rim not be trued? I would go down that route first


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jun 2013)

I Fink Neil Orrell 01616811517 MAY still have a pair of Heliums hanging around. Best I can do pal.


----------



## Christopher (1 Jul 2013)

Cheers dan- will try that route. The rim is split at an interior join, boybiker, so I could probably get it rideable but it would still be dangerous.


----------



## gary r (1 Jul 2013)

I have a Mavic Helium Front wheel,in excellent condition.now here's the issue ............i trashed my rear Helium wheel,and have had the same issue as you(unable to find a replacement)now, do i sell my Front to you? or try and get you to sell me your rear to me!!!let me have a think about it,any ideas what you would want to pay for a a complete front wheel??PM me


----------

